# vserver, was kann ich mit der leistung alles machen?



## baronvonvestholm (4. Februar 2012)

also, ich will nen server bei server4you für 8,50€ mieten. erhat 3ghz rechenleistung und 1gb arbeitsspeicher. ich will ein teamspeak drauf laufen mit 10 servern a 50 slots. könnt ich sonst noch was drauf machen, wie zum beispiel modern warfare 3 server?


----------



## Frezy (6. Februar 2012)

Hey,

Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, aber einen MW3 Server wirst du auf so einem VServer nicht hosten können.

Teamspeak ist bedingt möglich. Ich hatte auch vor einen Teamspeak 3 Server auf einem VServer bei einem billig Provider zu hosten, jedoch wurde ich dann nach ein paar Stunden enttäuscht. Die Pings gehen ein paar mal die Stunde auf 500+ hoch (alle Clients) und alles laggt.

Jetzt habe ich einen gscheiten VServer (zahle auch das doppelte), aber habe keine Probleme mehr mit laggs etc.. Also greif lieber zu einem VServer eines guten Providers wo keine 100 VServer auf einem Writssystem laufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy

PS: Achja Gameserver würde ich dir empfehlen auf einem dedizierten Server zu hosten. Da hast du alle Ressourcen die dir zustehen.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (7. Februar 2012)

wie ist netcup denn so?


----------



## Jimini (7. Februar 2012)

Siehe netcup.de: Profil & Meinungen

MfG Jimini


----------



## Frezy (8. Februar 2012)

> Enttäuscht wird man von *Netcup*, wenn man von Vservern von Rackspace oder Amazon ausgeht. Netcup setzt sein Angebot anders um und es sind viele wichtige Dinge technisch nicht möglich, was zu Frust führt und von denen ich einige nachfolgend beschreibe. Als studierter Informatiker erscheint mir “Linux-Vserver” vielmehr eher einer Chroot Umgebung mit Extras wie Prozess-Separation oder “logischen Serverpartitionen“ zu entsprechen. An sich Techniken, die mangels Overhead performant sind und an denen es nichts auszusetzen gibt. _Wenn man denn soetwas wollte._ Kunden, deren Erwartungen durch Rackspace, Amazon oder Strato virtuelle Server (“Vserver”) geprägt wurden, wie ich, fühlen sich durchaus in die Irre geführt1:


 
Quelle: Mark's Blog » Erfahrungen mit Netcup

Meiner Meinung nicht zu empfehlen. Ich hatte schon oft Probleme mit solchen Systemen, da einige Services auf den Dingern nicht laufen. (zB.: MySQL, IPTables, Zend-Server, <- bezieht sich nicht auf netcup.de) Aber das ist deine Entscheidung. "Werbung" darf ich hier glaub ich nicht machen. Also musst du dich wohl selber noch durchsuchen.

Aber ich will dich noch auf was hinweisen. Mit 1GB Arbeitsspeicher kannst du 512 Slots TS3 vergessen... also wenn musst du schon auf 2gb+ suchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy

Edit: Verlass dich bitte nicht auf solche Bewertungsseiten. Diese werden gern und leicht von Anbietern manipuliert. Durchstöbere mal das Netz und lies lieber bekannte Blogs und vertraulichen Seiten.


----------



## K3n$! (8. Februar 2012)

Frezy schrieb:


> "Werbung" darf ich hier glaub ich nicht machen. Also musst du dich wohl selber noch durchsuchen.


 
Eine Empfehlung darf man hier aber alle Male ausprechen. Dafür ist das Forum ja da


----------



## Frezy (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Wenn das so ist.

Dann mal meine PERSÖNLICHEN Erfahrungen:

Strato, 1und1 <- Probleme mit Installation diverser Software (MySQL (externer Zugriff), IPTables)
Alfahosting <- Eindeutig zu viele VMs auf einem Wirtssystem, hatte ständig Ressourcenengpässe und wie oben schon beschrieben hat dann alles angefangen zu laggen (selbst die shell), sehr geringe values pro VM (Zend installation nur bedingt möglich, pagefiles zu klein)
Hosteurope <-bin ich derzeit kunde, habe 3 virtuelle Maschienen und bin zufrieden, die Leistung stimmt (betreibe 150 Slots Teamspeak + Web + MySQL Server auf einem Linux vServer XL), noch keine "laggs" wie bei alfahosting (obwohl hosteurope und alfahosting im gleichen rechenzentrum hosten, auch die gleiche hardware (irgendwelche HP server, steht bei beiden auf der hompage))

Also meine Empfehlung wäre Hosteurope.
+P/L
+Webinterface
+Optionen
+Support (auch professionell gegen Kosten)

Entscheidung liegt aber bei dir. Ich würde dir nur Empfehlen keine 12 Monate Bindungs einzugehen. Weil wenn du dann unzufrieden bist, bist du in einem Vertrag und ärgerst dich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy

PS: Ich beschreibe in diesem Post meine PERSÖNLICHEN Erfahrung. Natürlich kann es sein, dass ich gerade Pech hatte und in einen vollen Wirtssystem gelandet bin. (bezogen auf Alfahosting)

PSS: Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Linux (Debian) vServer. Ich habe nur einen Windows vServer bei Hosteurope für ASP.NET. (Auch zufrieden)

PSSS: Ob diese Probleme bei diversen Hostern immer noch bestehen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Es kann sich bereits geändert haben. 

PSSSS: Für Gameserver würde ich dir trotzdem zu einem dedizierten Rootserver raten. Ich hab derzeit keine Gameserver mehr am Laufen, aber kann dir da G-Portal empfehlen. Jedoch würde ich dir raten bei der Kündigung aufzupassen. Habe im Internet viel darüber gelesen, dass G-Portal gerne mal Kündigungen verschlampt. Also Brief als Einschreiben und Fax mit Sendebestätigung und Vorschau! (Ich hatte bei meiner Kündigung keine Probleme, Kündigung als Fax mit Sendebestätigung)


----------



## Jimini (9. Februar 2012)

Mit Host Europe bin ich bislang ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Der Support reagiert sehr schnell und ist auch mitten in der Nacht erreichbar. Hauptgrund für meine Entscheidung, mir eine Kiste bei HE zu mieten war aber, dass ich a) das Produkt einen Monat lang ohne Kosten testen darf und die Vertragslaufzeit danach nur einen Monat beträgt - sollte man den Server also nicht mehr wollen, hängt man nicht noch ewig in einem Vertrag drin.
Ich rate dem Threadhersteller dringend zu einem solchen Vertragsmodell, um einen Server erstmal testen zu können und zu schauen, ob man mit der Administration klarkommt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Frezy (9. Februar 2012)

Ja stimmt das erste Monat zahlt man nichts.
Hab ich ganz vergessen. Also kannst du dein Vorhaben mal in Ruhe testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## baronvonvestholm (9. Februar 2012)

wie macht man das, das man testen kann?


----------



## Jimini (9. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> wie macht man das, das man testen kann?


 Das ist bei den VServern von Host Europe Standard. Ob es bei den Root Servern auch der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. Februar 2012)

Wenn du einen Game- und Teamspeakserver willst.
Gameserver - EPS Gameserver - Vserver - Rootserver von DAWN-Server - feel the difference!


----------



## Jared566 (10. Februar 2012)

Also einen Modern Warfare 3 Server (wenn es überhaupt files dafür gibt - ich kenn es nur von modern Warfare 1) wirst du auf keinem vServer hosten dürfen. 

1. reicht dafür die Leistung nicht und 
2. laut AGB einiger vServer anbieter (meist die größeren) sind Gameserver generell verboten.

Einen Teamspeak- / Web- / Datenbank- / Mailserver darfst du aber hosten. Die Frage ist dann, wie ausgelastet die Server sind und wieviel Traffic gratis ist auf deinem vServer.

Die meisten hoster haben zudem "Traffic fair-use" bedeutet du könntest zwar Theoretisch die ganze Zeit die Bandbreite voll nutzen (100Mbit), wenn du allerdings konstant sehr viel Traffic verursachst kann es sein das dein vServer abgeschaltet wird und du mit dem Support klären musst, wieso und weshalb. (Auch bei Traffic Flatrates! Einfach mal eine Supportanfrage stellen)

Auch wichtig vor einem Kauf wäre zu wissen, ob das wirtsystem per Gigabit angebunden ist und nur zb. max 10 Kunden darauf laufen, dann könntest du von 100Mbit Netzanbindung ausgehen. Wenn jedoch das Wirtsystem nur mit 100Mbit ans Internet angeschlossen ist, kann es passieren das du massive Bandbreiteneinschränkungen hast.

Zu guter letzt würde ich dir empfehlen zu einem großem Hoster zu gehen.

Ich war früher bei "ServCity" - was auch ein Jahr wunderbar gut lief und alles, und auf einmal wurden die Server abgeschaltet und der Betreiber war fort.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen bei der Entscheidung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## Frezy (10. Februar 2012)

Hey,



> Wenn du einen Game- und Teamspeakserver willst.
> Gameserver - EPS Gameserver - Vserver - Rootserver von DAWN-Server - feel the difference!​




Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Ich glaube du hast von 512 Slot Teamspeak gesprochen oder? Dann würde es dir teurer kommen direkt einen Teamspeak anzumieten, als wenn du dir ein vServer kaufst und per NPL fährst. Außerdem hast du keine Einschränkungen bzgl. Banner, Hoster und Filetransfer.

Wenn du einen MW3 Server willst wäre der oben genannte Hoster sicher keine schlechte Wahl.

Von den vServern bei diesem Anbieter würde ich aber allerdings dringend abraten. Das gleiche bekommst du bei anderen Hostern um den halben Preis. Der Traffic basiert auf dem Fair-Use Prinzip. Alle CPU Ressourcen sind unter allen VMs geshared. (Wie man auf sowas kommt ... kA ... finde ich persönlich nicht sehr toll wenn einer dann seine Idler aufdreht und deine ganzen CPU Ressourcen wegfrisst.) Und ein RAID 1 in einem Wirtssystem, wo mehrere Kunden ihre Daten schreiben und lesen. Also meiner Meinung sehr unüberlegt das Angebot. Da greifst du besser zu einem anderen Hoster.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy​


----------



## baronvonvestholm (10. Februar 2012)

okay, hosteurope nehm ich nicht, da es kein paypal gibt, gibts ein hoster der paypal nimmt, und man monatlich zahlen kann?


----------



## Alaine (10. Februar 2012)

Was könnte es besseres geben als per Lastschrift zu bezahlen


----------



## baronvonvestholm (10. Februar 2012)

naja, eigentlich gehts bei mir ums monatliche zahlen


----------



## K3n$! (10. Februar 2012)

Dir ist schon die Funktion von Lastschrift bekannt oder ? 
--> monatliches Geldabbuchen, ohne persönliches Handeln


----------



## baronvonvestholm (10. Februar 2012)

tja, aber man kann ja ned mitten im vertrag ihn abbrechen, oder? weil überall steht drann dass die vertragslaufzeit 3 monate beträgt, und vvlcht brauch ich ihn bis dahin nicht


----------



## K3n$! (11. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, Hosteurope hat diese 1-monatige Testphase ?


----------



## Jimini (11. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich denke, Hosteurope hat diese 1-monatige Testphase ?


 Zum einen das, zum anderen - wie ich ebenfalls schon geschrieben habe - bietet HE eine Vertragslaufzeit von einem Monat an. Du kannst also alle vier Wochen kündigen.
Wieso man Paypal einer Lastschrift vorziehen sollte, ist mir schleierhaft.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Frezy (13. Februar 2012)

Hey,

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab willst du die Zahlung einfach mitten im Vertrag beenden?! o.0
Ich hoffe ich hab das falsch verstanden. 
Hosteurope kannst du Monatlich kündigen + du hast 1 Monat Zeit den Server zu testen. (1 Monatige Vertragslaufzeit)
Mir ist nicht klar warum du gerne einen Dienstleister (PayPal) dazwischen haben willst?
Hosteurope verständigt dich per Rechnung 3 Tage bevor sie das Geld abbuchen und das geht alles voll automatisch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------

